# Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan *Update - nun mit Benchmark



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*EVGA´s schnellste Geforce GTX Titan

*Einer *kurzen Mittteilung* der Redaktion von *Hardwareluxx* sind Sie im Besitz, der schnellsten Geforce GTX Titan
mit der Bezeichnung "*EVGA Geforce GTX Titan Hydro Copper Signature*", die derzeit erhältlich ist.

 Das besondere an dieser Karte sind nicht nur die Werkseitigen Taktraten von beeindruckenden 928 MHz und dem Boost-Takt von 980 MHz sondern, die Möglichkeit für Overclockingfreaks sie in Wasserkühlungen zu intergrieren.

Das von EVGA verwendete Modell stammt von Swiftech in dem noch einiges an Potential an Übertaktbarkeit drin stecken sollte.

Ob es die laut  *EVGA Shop* verlangten 1190,90 wert ist, muss jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden.


Quelle : Hardwareluxx

Persönliche Meinung...
Ich wäre nicht bereit diesen Preis zu zahlen, denn ich halte es dann eher nach dem Motto "ganz oder gar nicht" und würde mir einen geeigneten Wassekühler kaufen...zu Montieren...und einzubauen.
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich Verständnis für diejenigen die es als Möglichkeit sehen dies ohne großen Aufwand ins eigene System zu intregieren.


PS : dies ist meine erste News...


*Update 08.05.2013*

​  Zwischenzeitlich hat sich der Status der News auf Hardwareluxx geändert.
Aus der Ankündigung, zum Test, der *"EVGA Hydro Copper Signature*" ist mittlerweile ein vollständiger Test auf Herz und Nieren hervorgegangen.
Auch muss ich meine Eigene News dahingehend Korrigieren, da es diese Karte in 2 Versionen gibt.
Der ursprünglich erwähnte Preis von 1190,90€ betrifft die "Hydro Copper", denn als "Hydro Copper Signature Edition"wird ein Preis von 1235,90€ aufgerufen.
Für einen Aufpreis von 45€ bekommt der geneigte Käufer ein T-Shirt, Mauspad sowie ein Poster dazu.

Nachfolgend der Link zu den Kollegen von Hardwareluxx :

*EVGA Hydro Copper*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Vergleichen ! ​ so long
gReetz eNo


----------



## D@rk (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Da bin ich mal auf einen test gespannt....
Übertacktung von ~10-11% is ja schonmal was


----------



## Combi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

zotac hat doch auch ne oc-karte rausgehaun...
die titan amp2...soll auch etwas oc sein,die wollen auch über 1k dafür haben.
ich meine,bin ja ständiger neukaufer und umbauer...
aber 1k für ne graka,neee....
ich wollte ja dann die gtx 780 kaufen,weil ich dachte,die kommt für 500-580 euro aufn markt.
denkste,laut eines freundes,der in nem grossen hardware-handel arbeitet,kommt die 780 für mindestens 700 euro aufn markt.
mit seinen prozenten und hin und her,würde ich für ne titan bei ihm 869 euro bezahlen.selbst dass is mir zu viel.
und für ne 780, 672 euro definitiv auch.
also werde ich noch mindestens ein jahr mit meiner 670er rumspielen...
gebe ja unmengen an kohle dafür aus,aber das is selbst mir zu teuer...preis/leistung passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

lacht für den Preis gehen manche in den urlaub

gegen über einen normalen titan ist Preis aber schon ne ecke mehr


----------



## Seabound (5. Mai 2013)

Von EVGA gibts doch auch ne overclockede Version. Die Signature. Jostet bei Amazon 1.050,00 €.


----------



## Explosiv (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Too much money for me, for a little bit gaming.


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

D@rk schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal auf einen test gespannt....
> Übertacktung von ~10-11% is ja schonmal was



bin auch Interessiert welchen Spielraum diese Karte noch offen hält... 
viel mehr noch würde mich Interessieren ob PCGH irgendwann in naher Zukunft eine solche Karte erhält und was Sie damit anzustellen vermögen 



Combi schrieb:


> zotac hat doch auch ne oc-karte rausgehaun...
> die titan amp2...soll auch etwas oc sein,die wollen auch über 1k dafür haben.
> ich meine,bin ja ständiger neukaufer und umbauer...
> aber 1k für ne graka,neee....
> ...preis/leistung passt einfach nicht.



das farbige in meiner News sind Links... 
in denen auch zu vernehmen ist das es noch die Zotac gibt...diese aber mit dem Takt etwas unterhalb der EVGA liegt und
auch "nur" den Referenzkühler besitzt...
Ich fand meine News deshalb angebracht das es Anfang März seitens *PCGH* noch hieß das keine Custom Designs seitens NVidia erlaubt sind...
und daher nicht so schnell mit einer solchen Karte gerechnet habe... 

für mich kommt genausowenig eine deiner beiden genannten Karten in betracht...ist mir auch to much... 
abgesehen das mein baldiger Umzug einfach andere finanzielle Prioritäten von mir verlangt... 
generell finde ich...kann und sollte man aber bei dieser oder generell der Titan Karten nicht den normalen P/L Grundsatz anwenden...  sie sind einfach...nen Stück g**le Hardware...  

obwohl es mich schon interessieren würde was beide Karten zusammen mit meinem I7 3770K zu Leisten im Stande wären... 
zumal mein 27er Dell mit 1920x1200 Auflösung einfach Leistung zieht und braucht...



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> lacht für den Preis gehen manche in den urlaub
> 
> gegen über einen normalen titan ist Preis aber schon ne ecke mehr



oder kaufen sich Smartphones... 
Spaß beseite...kann mir vorstellen mit diesem Geld andere schöne Dinge zu kaufen...
aber wer es sich leisten kann/will...why not...? 

Für alle die...denen es vll noch nicht aufgefallen ist...beachtet bitte die Angabe im EVGA Shop..."Limit..." 


gReetz eNo



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Von EVGA gibts doch auch ne overclockede  Version. Die Signature. Jostet bei Amazon 1.050,00 €.



wie erwähnt ist es Quasie das erste Custom Design...abgesehen von der auf der Messe gezeigten aber noch nicht im Handel erhältlichen Inno3d - iChill....


gReetz eNo


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Für das Geld kann man sich einen anständigen Gaming-PC + Monitor kaufen. Das ist definitiv zu viel.


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Für das Geld kann man sich einen anständigen Gaming-PC + Monitor kaufen. Das ist definitiv zu viel.



das ist ja immer "relativ" denn mich hat mein Monitor damals etwas mehr als die Hälfte dieser Karte gekostet...


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



enozone schrieb:


> das ist ja immer "relativ" denn mich hat mein Monitor damals etwas mehr als die Hälfte dieser Karte gekostet...


 
Was ist daran bitte relativ. für 1000€ den PC und für 190€ einen Monitor. Das geht und daran gibt es auch nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## gandolf11 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Ich finde das ist zuviel Geld für eine Graka, selbst eine GTX 580 ist schon nahezu "unauslastbar"


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte relativ. für 1000€ den PC und für 190€ einen Monitor. Das geht und daran gibt es auch nichts zu rütteln.


 
mein "relativ" is darauf bezogen das ich z.B. aktuell keinen Monitor kenne der 190€ kostet und meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird...
auch ist "relativ" darauf bezogen...das jeder andere Maßstäbe daran setzt was für ihn "ein anständiger" Gaming PC ist...
so komme ich mit meiner Wunschkonfiguration an den Preis dieser Hydro Copper...


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Da würd ich das Geld eher innen Führerschein stecken


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



Robonator schrieb:


> Da würd ich das Geld eher innen Führerschein stecken


 
Hast Du auf jeden Fall länger was davon  (falls Du kein notorischer Raser bist oder wirst und das Ding irgendwann wieder dauerhaft abgeben musst)


----------



## Seabound (5. Mai 2013)

gandolf11 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist zuviel Geld für eine Graka, selbst eine GTX 580 ist schon nahezu "unauslastbar"



*hüstel* Nein, die ist sehr wohl auslastbar!


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



Robonator schrieb:


> Da würd ich das Geld eher innen Führerschein stecken



kann mir auch vorstellen das Geld für andere Dinge zu verbrennen.. 
z.B. ein neues RC Car oder Heli...  oder aber einfach mir ein schönes Wochenende mit meiner Freundin machen und sie Chic zum Essen ausführen... 
aber das führt zu Weit vom eigentlichen Thema ab.. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du auf jeden Fall länger was davon  (falls Du kein notorischer Raser bist oder wirst und das Ding irgendwann wieder dauerhaft abgeben musst)



auf der anderen Seite könnte er wenn er denn Lappen dann abgegeben hat...das dadurch gesparte dann in eine Karte invesieren...



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> *hüstel* Nein, die ist sehr wohl auslastbar!



darauf bin ich nicht weiter eingegangen...  aber wiederum weisst du ja nich welche Spiele er zockt...
wenn man nur eine Psp Emuliert...dann vll nicht..  (soll nicht persönlich Angreifend gemeint sein )


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Für 1200€ würde Ich mir eher zwei, drei 680er oder 7970er holen und mich mit den Mikrorucklern zufrieden geben, als sie für eine mMn überteuerte Single-GPU-Karte auszugeben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

War nicht die von Zotac mit ähnlichen Taktraten ausgestattet und das unter Luft?



gandolf11 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist zuviel Geld für eine Graka, selbst eine GTX 580 ist schon nahezu "unauslastbar"



Öhm, soviel zum Thema, gefährliches Halbwissen. Es gibt schon diverse Settings die eine 580GTX auslasten. Schalte einfach mal ein paar AA-Modi an oder betreibe downsampling oder Spiel mit PhysX auf hoch oder so. Selbst eine Titan kriegt man in die Knie wenn man will, bloß ist das dort um ein vielfaches schwieriger als bei einer 580.


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



gandolf11 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist zuviel Geld für eine Graka, selbst eine GTX 580 ist schon nahezu "unauslastbar"



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...2/Test-Geforce-GTX-Titan-Metro-2033-1600p.png

Da kannst Du Dir ca. ausrechnen wo die 580er liegt


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Für 1200€ würde Ich mir eher zwei, drei 680er oder 7970er holen und mich mit den Mikrorucklern zufrieden geben, als sie für eine mMn überteuerte Single-GPU-Karte auszugeben.



in deinen Augen mag sie überteuert sein...(in meinen auch) aber immerhin ist es dennoch eine Werksübertaktete und 
bietet garantierte Taktraten...hinzu kommt der Tausch des Kühlers und einher die Garantie die verloren geht...
EVGA mal ausgenommen...  (sonst ist mir keiner bekannt bei dem man es darf)



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> War nicht die von Zotac mit ähnlichen Taktraten ausgestattet und das unter Luft?
> ...



lest ihr eigentlich keine Links zu einer News...? 
die Zotac liegt unter Luft bei 902/954 MHz...  und nach oben hin dürfte da nicht mehr viel Spielraum sein...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Nö, der Fakt reicht mir meistens und die paar Mhz, 20 an der Zahl, dürfte die unter Luft auch noch packen, denke ich.


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Nö, der Fakt reicht mir meistens und die paar Mhz, 20 an der Zahl, dürfte die unter Luft auch noch packen, denke ich.



dein "denk ich" hab ich mir dann nochmal genauer angesehen... 
laut HWBOT ist unter Luftkühlung im Durchschnitt bei 1064 MHz Schluss...
unter Zuhilfenahme einer Wasserkühlung im Schnitt erst bei bis zu 1125 Mhz...  
 dies ist zwischen Luft- und Wasserkühlung zwar nur ein Unterschied von 61 Mhz...
mit dieser Wasserkühlung beträgt der Taktunterschied zum Referenz Design dann dennoch beachtlichen 288 MHz...
und dürfte unter Luft dauerhaft für ordentlich Lärm  sorgen und den Komponenten eher unzuträglich sein...


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Die Titan scheint ja echt ne ganz schöne Taktkrücke zu sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Die Titan scheint ja echt ne ganz schöne Taktkrücke zu sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
damit möchtest du uns bitte was sagen ? 
Kannst du eigentlich auch mehr als nur irgendwelche plakativen nichtssagende Sätze hinwerfen ?  
zu deiner ersten Äußerung hast du ja anscheinend auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen... 
wenns dir damit aber besser geht... 

Edit : Entschuldigung...dachte du hattest geschrieben das die GTX 580 nicht auszulasten sei..es war bezogen auf gandolf´s Aussage... mein Fehler 

gReetz eNo


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



enozone schrieb:


> dein "denk ich" hab ich mir dann nochmal genauer angesehen...
> laut HWBOT ist unter Luftkühlung im Durchschnitt bei 1064 MHz Schluss...
> unter Zuhilfenahme einer Wasserkühlung im Schnitt erst bei bis zu 1125 Mhz...
> dies ist zwischen Luft- und Wasserkühlung zwar nur ein Unterschied von 61 Mhz...
> ...


 
Das denke ich beruht auf dem Test von CB, weil da eine GTX auf 940/979Mhz übertaktet wurde und ich denke mal das Zotac "ausgewählte" Chips dafür nimmt und daher dachte oder besser denke ich immer noch, dass das möglich ist.
Habe nicht davon geredet was maximal möglich ist, sondern das man auch unter Luft das hin bekommt, was EVGA als soooo BESONDERS ist.


----------



## ludscha (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Ich hab das Monster seit Montag  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> ...was EVGA als soooo BESONDERS ist.



ich will EVGA oder die Titan nicht als das "Ultimum" darstellen... 
Meine Intention mit dieser News und ich denke auch die von EVGA ist...aufzuzeigen das es die erste aufm dem Markt befindliche Titan mit Custom Kühler ist.
Denn laut diverser Kommentare zur Zotac vermissten die meisten die sonst normalerweise übliche Kühlkonstruktion der AMP! Edition...



ludscha schrieb:


> Ich hab das Monster seit Montag


 
wow...nice 
hoffe du bist mit ihr zufrieden...  hast du schon eigene Übertaktungsversuche gewagt zu starten ?


----------



## ludscha (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Ja mehr als zufrieden, die Pixelschleuder ist zum  

Meine läuft @ Stock mit 1097 Mhz in BF 3. Chip-Güte 

Bis jetzt bin ich bis 1206 Mhz gekommen ohne das Sie die Mhz runter regelt.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



enozone schrieb:


> damit möchtest du uns bitte was sagen ?
> Kannst du eigentlich auch mehr als nur irgendwelche plakativen nichtssagende Sätze hinwerfen ?
> zu deiner ersten Äußerung hast du ja anscheinend auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...
> wenns dir damit aber besser geht...
> ...


 
No Problem


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



ludscha schrieb:


> Ja mehr als zufrieden,...
> 
> Bis jetzt bin ich bis 1206 Mhz gekommen ohne das Sie die Mhz runter regelt.


 
hört sich doch gut an...  und freut mich für dich... 
und wie ich anhand deines Sys Profils sehe sind deine restlichen Komponenten...von nicht minderer Qualität... 
das einzige was es in meinen Augen etwas runter reißt...is der Monitor  
wobei ich ja nicht weiß ob du sowas wie Downsizing betreibst... 
Ich bin gespannt was Hardwareluxx noch aus der Karte holen kann... 



godfather22 schrieb:


> No Problem



mein erster Satz war dennoch an dich gerichtet... 
Auf was bezieht sich deine Aussage ?


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



enozone schrieb:


> hört sich doch gut an...  und freut mich für dich...
> und wie ich anhand deines Sys Profils sehe sind deine restlichen Komponenten...von nicht minderer Qualität...
> das einige was es in meinen Augen etwas runter reißt...is der Monitor
> wobei ich ja nicht weiß ob du sowas wie Downsizing betreibst...
> ...


 
Auf die im HWBot durchschnittliche Taktung einer Titan im Vergleich zu der einer 7970 unter Luft und unter Wasser. Es gibt eben Architekturen, die einen höheren Takt schaffen und welche, die mit weniger zurecht kommen müssen. Und da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit einer Titan gemacht habe oder Berichte dazu gelesen hab hab ich eben gefragt. Und mal ganz im ernst... Ließ mal deinen Post. Da soll ich herraushören, dass du mit zwei Leuten redest?! Nichts für ungut, ich will hier keinen angreifen.


----------



## blackout24 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

In 7-8 Jahren kann man damit trotzdem nichtmal mehr Sachen auf Medium zocken.


----------



## enozone (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Auf die im HWBot durchschnittliche Taktung einer Titan im Vergleich zu der einer 7970 unter Luft und unter Wasser...
> Da soll ich herraushören, dass du mit zwei Leuten redest?! Nichts für ungut, ich will hier keinen angreifen.



mea culpa... das ging bei meiner Verwechslung leider etwas unter... 
auch sehe ich deine Aussage... sowie die anderer nicht als Angriff an... 
nur hätte ich eben diese belegt damit ich sie verstehe und nachvollziehen kann... 
abgesehen vom etwas höheren Grundtakt der 7970 (nicht GHz Edition) schafft diese unter Luft 285 MHz und Wasser 366 MHz...also auch gerademal eine Differenz der beiden von 78 MHz...  



blackout24 schrieb:


> In 7-8 Jahren kann man damit trotzdem nichtmal mehr Sachen auf Medium zocken.


Rhetorische Frage...: also kannst du aktuelle Spiele mit einer alten AGP Grafikkarte auf Medium spielen..?


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Too much money for me, for a little bit gaming.


 
Huch, seit wann heißen wir denn http:// extreme.pcgameshardware .com/?


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Total überteuert und vom P/L her einfach nur Abzocke  Für Bencher sicherlich interessant.. für mich alls Gamer etc. nicht.
Für dieses Geld stell man sich einen PC wie in meiner Signatur zusammen was mir momentan völlig ausreicht.
Edit: naja fast, die Graka habe ich geschenkt bekommen, habe ich fast vergessen ^^


----------



## enozone (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> ...die Graka habe ich geschenkt bekommen, habe ich fast vergessen ^^



die Leute die sich diese Karte kaufen brauchen (so denke ich zumindest) nich lange über den Preis nachdenken und den Euro 3 x umdrehen... 
mir würde eine GTX 680 für meinen 3770K auch reichen... 
sagst du mir wo man sie "geschenkt" Umsonst bekommt ?


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



enozone schrieb:


> die Leute die sich diese Karte kaufen brauchen (so denke ich zumindest) nich lange über den Preis nachdenken und den Euro 3 x umdrehen...
> mir würde eine GTX 680 für meinen 3770K auch reichen...
> sagst du mir wo man sie "geschenkt" Umsonst bekommt ?



Hehe  das ist eine komplizierte Geschichte.


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Es ist doch immer das gleiche im Leben, geht es nun um Autos, Elektronik, Extremsport oder sonst was: jemand der für seine Interessen ausreichend Enthuisiasmus hat und das nötige Kleingeld aufbringen kann, der bezahlt auch außergewöhnliche Preise. Bestes Beispiel war da gestern bei Galilieo, wo sich jemand ne Outdoor Küche für 20.000 € auf die Terasse gezimmert hat - nur ein paar mal im Jahr ordentlich Grillpartys schmeißen zu können.
Wenn ich noch so vernahrt in PCs wäre, wie das vor knapp 3 Jahren der Fall war, hätte ich mir vielleicht auch ne Titan gekauft. Heute denk ich aber anders, hab andere Interessen und Prioritäten (ich fahr nun lieber nen BMW der eigentlich auch "übermotoriesiert" ist aber so what). Zocken ist halt nur noch ne Nebensache, die zwar auch mal kosten darf aber halt in nem normalen Rahmen.

Was ich mich aber Frage: bekommt man den für denn Preis tatsächlich selektierte Chips? Das wäre meiner Meinung nach der einzige nennswerte Vorteil, warum sich diese Karte kaufen sollten und auch nur dann, wenn man am absoluten Limit bencht. Ansonsten ist man doch mit einfachen Titan und Custom Wasserkühler besser bedient


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Die Zotac Geforce GTX Titan AMP! ist übrigens auf dem Papier schneller als die Evga Hydro Copper. Nicht wegen des Basistakts, sondern weil bei dieser Karte auch der Speicher um zehn Prozent übertaktet ist. Es kann aber sein, dass die Evga-Karte dank besserer Kühlung ihren Boost länger und weiter oben halten kann. Unseren Test der Zotac GTX Titan AMP! lest ihr morgen Abend. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Verminaard (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



enozone schrieb:


> sagst du mir wo man sie "geschenkt" Umsonst bekommt ?


 
Er war jung und brauchte die Karte....


----------



## enozone (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*



alm0st schrieb:


> ... der bezahlt auch außergewöhnliche Preise...
> (ich fahr nun lieber nen BMW der eigentlich auch "übermotoriesiert" ist aber so what). Zocken ist halt nur noch ne Nebensache, die zwar auch mal kosten darf aber halt in nem normalen Rahmen.
> 
> Was ich mich aber Frage: bekommt man den für denn Preis tatsächlich selektierte Chips?
> Ansonsten ist man doch mit einfachen Titan und Custom Wasserkühler besser bedient



hatte ich ja auch bereits schon erwähnt das für Hardcoer Overclocking Freaks und Enthusiasten...der Preis eine nebensächliche Rolle spielt...  wünscht mir ich könnte das uch behaupten... 

Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Hubraum...  

Bei mir ist Zocken eine Leidenschaft die auch mal was Kosten darf...  

Und zu deinem Satz mit den selektierten Chips... 
ich denke das kann Raff oder Bench-Mark oder jemand anderes aus der Redaktion wohl am besten beantworten... 
da Sie wohl einen besseren Draht zu den Herstellern haben und bestimmt auch mehr Details erfahren...  
an sich aber nichts neues das besondere ausgewählte Chips an "berühmte" Hardcore Übertakter gehen, weil es
Werbewirksam eingesetzt werden kann...




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Zotac Geforce GTX Titan AMP! ist übrigens auf dem Papier schneller als die Evga Hydro Copper. Nicht wegen des Basistakts, sondern weil bei dieser Karte auch der Speicher um zehn Prozent übertaktet ist. Es kann aber sein, dass die Evga-Karte dank besserer Kühlung ihren Boost länger und weiter oben halten kann. Unseren Test der Zotac GTX Titan AMP! lest ihr morgen Abend.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Vielleicht sind aber die 10% auch mit der Hydro Copper Signature möglich...auch wenn diese nicht so ab Werk kommen...
und auch nicht vom Hersteller garantiert werden...
Wann bekommt ihr denn eure EVGA ? und könnt sie ausgiebig testen ?  



Verminaard schrieb:


> Er war jung und brauchte die Karte....



hahaha 
das mit dem jung sein...nunja das kann ich nicht mehr Rückgängig machen... 


so long
gReetz eNo


----------



## enozone (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die wohl derzeit schnellste GeForce GTX Titan*

Update...

News ist nun ergänzt worden...

@Raff
mal selber einem indirekten Vergleich zu eurem Test der Zotac Titan AMP! ziehen... 
ich bin mir bewusst das es keinen direkt Vergleich geben kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Mai 2013)

Ist das T-Shirt von Gucci, oder wieso kostet das Bundle 1200 Euro? 
Der Elektroschrott der dabei liegt kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Ist mir nämlich hier keine 1200 Euro Wert. Folding@home: May 2013


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Mai 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ist das T-Shirt von Gucci, oder wieso kostet das Bundle 1200 Euro?
> Der Elektroschrott der dabei liegt kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Ist mir nämlich hier keine 1200 Euro Wert. Folding@home: May 2013



Lol ^^ Vielleicht ist ja WLP mit Diamantenstaub auf der GPU und die heatpipes sind vergoldet..


----------



## xXPiratXx (8. Mai 2013)

Ach Leute, die hälfte von euch sagt immer " bla bla zu teuer, überteuert " oder " bekomm ich nen SUPER Pc fürs gleiche Geld " oder " Kann eh kein Mensch auslasten " 

Habt ihr an die leute gedacht, wie mich zb. die Downsampling lieben? die jenigen die in Auflösungen jenseits von 1080p spielen wollen? An die, die auch mal die Kantenglättung und alles andere auf Ultra drehen wollen und trotzdem mindest FPS von 60 zu erreichen? ^^

Ich wenn ich das Geld hätte, würd mir sogar nochmal ne zweite TITAN kaufen  Weil wer z.B. Crysis 3 mit seiner 670/680 oder 7970 auf Ultra mit 8xmsaa zockt, wird schnell merken das die Leistung nichtmal mehr für 30FPS reichen wird


----------



## ludscha (8. Mai 2013)

> das einzige was es in meinen Augen etwas runter reißt...is der Monitor
> wobei ich ja nicht weiß ob du sowas wie Downsizing betreibst...


Ja ich zocke mit Downslamping.

Und was die Selektierten Chips angeht.
Die wurden von EVGA nur bei den 580ern genutzt soweit ich weiß, alle Karten der 600 Reihe + TITAN (auch HC 3) dort ist dies nicht mehr der Fall.
Das sieht man auch an den ASIC-Werten der Karten.


@ Raff
Meine HC 3 taktet sich nicht runter, sondern läuft auch nach 2 Stunden zocken noch mit 1097 MHZ (@ Stock bei 34 Grad Chip Temp), 
was ja bei der AMP nicht der Fall ist sobald sie die 80 Grad erreicht hat.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Mai 2013)

xXPiratXx schrieb:


> Ach Leute, die hälfte von euch sagt immer " bla bla zu teuer, überteuert " oder " bekomm ich nen SUPER Pc fürs gleiche Geld " oder " Kann eh kein Mensch auslasten "


Würd sagen das Marketing hat dich aber voll erwischt.   So sieht eine Singelgpu für  800-1000 Euro aus. 
AMD Volcanic Islands: Hinweise zur Architektur der Hawaii-GPU


> Habt ihr an die leute gedacht, wie mich zb. die Downsampling lieben? die jenigen die in Auflösungen jenseits von 1080p spielen wollen? An die, die auch mal die Kantenglättung und alles andere auf Ultra drehen wollen und trotzdem mindest FPS von 60 zu erreichen? ^^


Natürlich , denke jeden Tag an Leute mit einer Titan, wie sie abkotzen weil das Teil keine 60 FPS bei Crysis 3 mit DS +Ultra und 4xmsaa stemmt. 
Du bist schon ein kleiner Träumer. Na zweite Titan schon bestellt? 
Zotac Geforce GTX Titan AMP! im Test: Der schnellste Grafikchip wird noch besser



> Ich wenn ich das Geld hätte, würd mir sogar nochmal ne zweite TITAN kaufen


Dann kauf du dir mal eine zweite Titan. Die eine scheint dir ja wohl nicht mehr auszureichen.  
Meiner einer zieht in einem Jahr  von Tahiti nach Hawaii, und macht mit dem ersparten dann Urlaub auf Costa Rica. 



> Weil wer z.B. Crysis 3 mit seiner 670/680 oder 7970 auf Ultra mit 8xmsaa zockt, wird schnell merken das die Leistung nichtmal mehr für 30FPS reichen wird


Wer Crysis 3 mit seiner 670/680 oder 7970 auf Ultra mit 8xmsaa zockt wird auch mit einer Titan nicht glücklich - wolltestet du wohl eher sagen. Oder wofür ist die zweite Titan gedacht?


----------



## xXPiratXx (8. Mai 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Würd sagen das Marketing hat dich aber voll erwischt.   So sieht eine Singelgpu für  800-1000 Euro aus.
> AMD Volcanic Islands: Hinweise zur Architektur der Hawaii-GPU
> 
> Natürlich , denke jeden Tag an Leute mit einer Titan, wie sie abkotzen weil das Teil keine 60 FPS bei Crysis 3 mit DS +Ultra und 4xmsaa stemmt.
> ...



Da wills mir einer aber ordentlich zeigen  hast auch fakten zu deinem erträumten? 

Mir reicht eine  hab damit keine probleme. Jedes spiel so wie ichs will mit der performance die mir passt  

Wetten das ich mit meiner titan die 30 fps locker erreiche mit DS Ultra und 8xmsaa? 

Hachja... bist wohl auch nur einer von diesen leuten die nur auf die testberichte irgendwelcher zeitungen gehen. Ohne die karte selbst mal verbaut zu haben. Und dann groß sprüche klopfen. 

Schön wenn AMD was schnelleres in nem Jahr rausbringt. Ist auch keine Kunst nach nem jahr ne schnellere Hardware zu releasen. Ob sie jedoch das hält, was sie in fakten und zahlen verspricht und ob dies dann auch eintrifft, weißt weder du noch ich  

Desweiteren isses mir auch egal was das ding gekostet hat. Abstreiten kann niemand, dass es mit abstand die schnellste single gpu karte ist, die momentan auf dem freien markt zum kauf steht.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn Herr Kepler mir die Persönlich vorbei bringt zahl ich den Preis  
Es ist so eine schöne Tabelle im aktuellen PCGH Heftchen mit OC Werten für GPUs. Das wollen wir doch lieber selber raus kitzeln.
Ansonsten nettes Spielzeug für den der das Geld übrig hat! 
Den RAM hätte EVGA schon noch auf 3300MHz nehmen können wie bei der Zotac, das hätte den Wakü doch auch nicht gejuckt!


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. Mai 2013)

xXPiratXx schrieb:


> Da wills mir einer aber ordentlich zeigen  hast auch fakten zu deinem erträumten?


Klar hier bitte schön. Bischen rechnen wirst du ja wohl noch können.
Der lange Weg zu den ersten 20nm-Grafikkarten | 3DCenter.org


> Mir reicht eine  hab damit keine probleme. Jedes spiel so wie ichs will mit der performance die mir passt


Klingt ein wenig unglaubwürdig wenn man diese Aussage in betracht zieht. (Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würd mir sogar nochmal ne zweite TITAN kaufen). 



> Wetten das ich mit meiner titan die 30 fps locker erreiche mit DS Ultra und 8xmsaa?


Das glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe. Noch hab ich von dir nix gesehen, also halte ich mich an Fakten die Raff mit seinen Tests liefert, und da knackt die Karte mit OC grade mal die 30er Marke bei 4xmsaa. 


> Hachja... bist wohl auch nur einer von diesen leuten die nur auf die testberichte irgendwelcher zeitungen gehen. Ohne die karte selbst mal verbaut zu haben. Und dann groß sprüche klopfen.


Natürlich, schenk ich PCGH mein Vertrauen was die Tests angeht- schließlich sind die Leute vom Fach und verdienen damit ihr Geld. Wenn du diese Tests anzweifelst bist du hier wohl im falschen Forum unterwegs. 


> Schön wenn AMD was schnelleres in nem Jahr rausbringt. Ist auch keine Kunst nach nem jahr ne schnellere Hardware zu releasen. Ob sie jedoch das hält, was sie in fakten und zahlen verspricht und ob dies dann auch eintrifft, weißt weder du noch ich


Das wird AMD wohl müssen, sonst kauft die Karten wohl in Zukunft keiner. Zumindest würde ich kein Anlass sehen meine 7970 zu gegebener Zeit in Rente zuschicken.  


> Desweiteren isses mir auch egal was das ding gekostet hat.


Jo mir auch, bin ja nicht gezwungen mir so eine überteuerte OpenCL Krücke in den Rechner zu verbauen. 


> Abstreiten kann niemand, dass es mit abstand die schnellste single gpu karte ist, die momentan auf dem freien markt zum kauf steht.


Bis zu 10 FPS Unterschied in Games sind für mich kein Abstand. Da stell ich von 8xMSAA auf 4XMSAA (oder takte meine Karte auf 1300mhz)  und hab die gleiche Leistung bei null optischen Mehrwert.  Aber das wirst du früher oder später dann auch mal begriffen haben. Und komm mir nicht mit Stromverbrauch, denn der kratzt mich mit einer 30 KW Solaranlage auf dem Dach recht wenig.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Und komm mir nicht mit Stromverbrauch, denn der kratzt mich mit einer 30 KW Solaranlage auf dem Dach recht wenig.



Das gilt eben in dem Falle für dich. Für einen Großteil der User könnte der Stromverbrauch aber doch ein entscheidender Kaufgrund sein.


----------



## xXPiratXx (9. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das gilt eben in fem Falle für dich. Für einen Großteil der User könnte der Stromverbrauch aber doch ein entscheidender Kaufgrund sein.



Das is doch nicht der grund ^^ ich kauf doch keine graka wegen dem stromverbrauch ^^ der is mir doch egal was das ding braucht.

@ hawky. Sollte ich mal erwähnen das meine Titan mit einem selbsterstellten CustomBios läuft? Bei über 300mhz mehr als standarttakt? Und mit weit aus mehr spannung? ^^ 

Sehen kannst von mir zb bei der valley benchmark liste platz 3. Wobei das noch mit standarttakt war und nur der memclock angehoben wurde. Werd nochmal was drauflegen in naher zukunft. 
Desweiteren hat kein mensch gesagt das ich die tests von pcgh nicht aussagekräftig finde. Nur das die tests sich oft um viele fps unterscheiden. Das dürftest du ebenfalls wissen. Das jedes system anders läuft. Jede graka anders taktet usw... aber soweit runter in das grundverständnis eines computersystems werden wir ja wohl nicht müssen  oder doch?


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. Mai 2013)

xXPiratXx schrieb:


> @ hawky. Sollte ich mal erwähnen das meine Titan mit einem selbsterstellten CustomBios läuft? Bei über 300mhz mehr als standarttakt? Und mit weit aus mehr spannung? ^^


Aha, also ein Taktkrüppel ist die Karte auch noch. 300Mhz mehr können ja wohl mit Wakü nicht alles sein. Aktueller Stand meiner 7970 ausgehend vom Defaulttakt ( 925mhz) liegt bei 1360mhz , macht ein Taktplus von 435Mhz unter Luftkühlung. Wenn du das mit deiner Titan unter der gleichen Umgebung (Luftkühlung) schaffst, zieh ich auf ewig den Hut vor dir. Âber darauf kann ich ja dann wohl lange warten. 


> Sehen kannst von mir zb bei der valley benchmark liste platz 3.


Muhaa, ein synthetic Benchmark spiegelt natürlich die Alltagsleistung einer Grafikkarte ( mit oder ohne OC) wieder. Du bist für mich der Held des Tages ^^
Na dann Zeig mal was deine Karte unter realen Anwendungen so drauf hat. 140K PPD gilt es mit Abschluss einer Wu zu schlagen, Nebenbei tust du mit deiner Titan auchmal was Gutes.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2553.html#post5254185



> Sehen kannst von mir zb bei der valley benchmark liste platz 3. Wobei das noch mit standarttakt war und nur der memclock angehoben wurde. Werd nochmal was drauflegen in naher zukunft.


Das sieht mir aber hier nicht nach Standardtakt aus.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...anking-unigine-valley-benchmark-ergebniss.jpg
Deine Glaubwürdigkeit bewegt sich zunehmend auf sehr dünnem Eis.^^



> Desweiteren hat kein mensch gesagt das ich die tests von pcgh nicht aussagekräftig finde. Nur das die tests sich oft um viele fps unterscheiden.


Ne? Dann les dir dein Kommentar selber nochmal durch.
Du wiedersprichst dir doch hier grade selbst. Da gibt man jemanden einen einzigen  aktuellenTest von PCGH von einer Graka die derjenige auch noch selbst besitzt, und heraus kommt dann dieser Dünnpfif hier. 
("Hachja... bist wohl auch nur einer von diesen leuten die nur auf die testberichte irgendwelcher zeitungen gehen. Ohne die karte selbst mal verbaut zu haben. Und dann groß sprüche klopfen." ) 
Da sag ich doch glatt,   



> Das dürftest du ebenfalls wissen. Das jedes system anders läuft.
> Jede graka anders taktet usw... aber soweit runter in das grundverständnis eines computersystems werden wir ja wohl nicht müssen  oder doch?


Echt? Das wär ja mal was ganz Neues. Wie bist du blos auf diese Erkenntnis gekommen?!


----------



## Verminaard (9. Mai 2013)

Unter aller Sau dieses ewige bashen.
Mimimi kostet zu viel und ich muss ja um jeden Preis etwas schlecht machen.


----------



## xXPiratXx (10. Mai 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Unter aller Sau dieses ewige bashen.
> Mimimi kostet zu viel und ich muss ja um jeden Preis etwas schlecht machen.



Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. Wobei ich nix schlecht mache  verteidige nur meine meinung zur Titan. Denn fuer mich ist sie jeden cent wert. Wenn hawky mit seiner Amd 7970 glücklich ist bitte. Soll er sein  bins mit meiner Titan auch. 

Diskussion hiermit beendet  

Have a nice day


----------



## gandolf11 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das definitiv zu viel, da kann man sich wirklich einen Tollen PCV kaufen!


----------

